# a letter to my husband



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey babe 

where to start ..tomorrow is our 19th anniversary also my birthday,
I want to say thankyou for always beliving in me ,for never giving up on me,for you support phisically and emotionally, for our wonderful children.

you have always been there without judgement i know our marriage has had ups and downs 5 misscarriages and 2 stillbirths the death of my brother you have always guided me respected me and loved me 
my promise to you is the same as my vows i will always love you thank you for being my husband x


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy birthday, girl! And many more!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks have a good new year x


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Best wishes to you in 2009!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

cheers strongenough  best wishes to you to all the best for 2009


----------



## wolfsan (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! Happy New Year...


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks  and welcome , best wishes for 2009


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Have a happy birthday and blessed 2009!!


----------

